# How did you become a photoshoper?



## Nerisde (Apr 12, 2017)

Hello, guys. I'm one of the editors of a wedding retouching blog, and I have a task to write an article about people's choice to work as retouchers. If there are someone who uses PS well, please respond. Answer the following questions:

1. How long you are in PS?
2. Mark your skills level (Beginner, Intermediate, Pro)
3. Do you have a job related to editing photos? (if yes, freelance or full time job)
4. What is your favorite type of work in PS? (creating wallpapers, edit wedding photos, etc)

I'll be very glad to listen your answers,
1. How long you are in PS?
2. Mark your skills level (Beginner, Intermediate, Pro)
3. Do you have a job related to editing photos? (if yes, freelance or full time job)
4. What is your favorite type of work in PS? (creating wallpapers, edit wedding photos, etc)

I'll be very glad to listen to your answers.


----------



## Ian.B (Apr 13, 2017)

not sure I am or can be a photoshopper because I don't have any PS copies on the new lappy .
Not really sure what you consider as a PS "retoucher" 
most, but certainly not all would consider Lightroom being number one for editing these days while layering programs like PS are used for the more major / special editing work 

I thought I was a pro until the real pros put me back in my place; but then the Intermediates would have me in their club so I guess I'm an advanced beginner after about 10 years --- bit more really but this age thing is becoming a bit annoying haha. Photography is just a hobby these days 

Only a few  know everything there is about to know about PS editing , however imo many know _very well_ what they _need to know _to do the normal jobs required . It has been said no one actually knows everything there is to know about PS 

I hope that helps even if I am not in the photo industry any more


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jul 31, 2017)

You can dive in and watch/read for months, maybe years, and might eventually learn 40% of it.  

Or what I did was over a period of years, if I needed to do something specific, I would look up a tutorial on that specific thing.  The first few times you also have to get by some basics of setting up the color space settings and some other preferences, but I found it easiest not to try to do a lot there, just do what I needed on any given image that couldn't be done in Lightroom.

A simple example is Photoshop makes it easy to generate collages (just edit in photoshop as layers selecting a bunch of images first), though you have to work through how layers work and how to select which one to edit, move things and reside the layers.

The bad thing about lightroom is you have to marry it, you can't have an affair.  You have to do things the lightroom way, and do most things there.

The nice thing about photoshop is that it is the opposite; you can have brief affairs, address a few specific needs, and then go back to lightroom.  Learn a bit more for each visit.


----------

